# Last thing that made you cry ?



## middie (Jul 19, 2005)

since we have a smile i thought we'd have a cry

for me it was my mom leaving


----------



## luvs (Jul 19, 2005)

when i found out my kitty, bean, is ill. i cried my eyes out.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 19, 2005)

When my parents dog, Sierra, died a couple of months ago.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

This morning, my mother,  must have called me 6 times to ask me the same question..It hurts like blazes to see her like this..I feel so helpless at times. 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2005)

aww kadesma... she has alzheimer's ?


----------



## callie (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm sorry, kadesma.  That's got to be hard.  Does your mom live nearby?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, kadesma. That's got to be hard. Does your mom live nearby?


Yes Callie, she lives right behind me in a mobile home, so at least I can be close and watch out for her.  It is hard to see her this way, she has always been fun, sweet,giving and bright..This change is very hard to accept.
kadesma..But, I'm trying


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2005)

kadesma i'm so sorry. i had no idea. and here i'm crying cause my mom went home.


----------



## callie (Jul 20, 2005)

prayers for you, kadesma - and your mom, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's wonderful that she is so close, though.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> aww kadesma... she has alzheimer's ?


I think so Middie,
it just makes me so angry to see her this way..She does know something is wrong, but not what we suspect.
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2005)

i wish i could do something other than pray for your family.
if you need to talk i'll be here for you


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> kadesma i'm so sorry. i had no idea. and here i'm crying cause my mom went home.


Don't feel sorry Middie, You didn't know and it makes my heart happy to know how you feel about your mom..That makes us both very lucky women..Just keep on loving her Middie..She's a special lady.
kadesma It's nice to know that I can come here and talk with you if I need to. Thank you.


----------



## luvs (Jul 20, 2005)

kadsema, i'm sorry about your Mother. i know how fiercely you can love and appreciate your Mom and it just must take its toll on you to see the effects of aging in your Mother. 
seniors are some of the most charismatic, interesting people 
you could come across; they have some of the best (and most humbling) stories you could hear.
you two will be in my thoughts and prayers.
may her health improve.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 20, 2005)

Kadesma, my prayers are with you, your mom, & family! I know how hard it is to watch someone you love go through these things.



The last time I cried was about 5 minutes ago. I just recieved an email from our preacher's wife that an elderly gentleman, who I have known since I was 3, had a heart attack & passed away around midnight last night.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 20, 2005)

I cried about an hour ago cause I wished I could hug my mum just once more even for a minute. She died 3 years ago but some days its seems very raw and sad. She was a beautiful person and I loved her so much but at least I have great memories.
Now I'm crying again...
Some days are like that I guess.


----------



## Constance (Jul 20, 2005)

The last time I cried was Monday morning when I crashed my car. I have neuropathy in my feet and lower legs, and when I stopped at an intersection, I hit the gas pedal instead of the brake. When the car started rolling, I thought my brakes were failing, and punched it all the way to the floor. I broad-sided a Chevy Silverado truck with my Buick Century, his rear wheel caught my left front end, and sent me on a wild ride, spinning 270 degrees and stopping just 2 feet from a utility pole. Somebody upstairs must have been looking out for me.
Thank God for seatbelts! I don't have a scratch on me...just sore from where the belt restrained me. 
My car is totaled, but nobody got hurt, and the driver of the truck was more worried about me than his vehicle. Even the cop was nice. 
I don't think I'm going to replace my car. I've been afraid of something like this, and have decided I really don't need to be driving. 

Kadesma, I'm sorry about your mom...I know that's hard to watch. Here's a hug.


----------



## msalper (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm sorry too, Kadesma. I can understand how you feel. 

It was yesterday for me. As I told you yesterday about my dog. Heart Attack. Seeing him inactive. When he looks into my eyes deeply and I can't doing anything, helpless. His eyes like waiting for a hand. Oh my god. Sometimes life is so interesting that I can't understand why bad things find of good, innocent people. "Like a test" that we have to overcome. And sometimes I think that we forget to give thanks to God.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

Constance, I'm so glad you are okay. You had someone with HIS hand on your shoulder thank goodnes. Msalper thank you. I'm a dog lover  and have a black and tan doxie so I know just what your feeling for your pupper..Will pray for him..Mrsmac, I  know how you miss your mom, at times it seems unbearable and hurts like the dickens..Just remember, your mom knows how you love her..Remember the good times and the bad, and hold them close. Crewsk, Thank you, I'll pray for your friend from church, these things are hard to accept, but, after we do peace comes. Luvs, you see just how I feel and I thank you...You are wise beyond your young years.

Each of you I thank you..I knew this was a great place to visit, but, until now I didn't realize just how special each and everyone of you are.  Hugs to you all.
kadesma


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 20, 2005)

Kadesma, I'm so sorry that you and your mom and your family have to go through this. I'll say prayers for you, too. It's nice to read about so many people who appreciate and love their families - their moms! My mom lives with my husband and I and the girls, and she brings so much to our family. Her sister recently spent a whole month with us, returning last Sunday with my sister to Cape Town, South Africa. We thought she may be in the beginning stages of Alzheimer's as well, but while she was visiting, she had a stroke, and we found out she's had many 'mini' strokes and that was the reason behind the loss of her short term memory. It's sad to see her lose some of her feisty spirit, but I thank God that we have a close family and she is going to be well taken care of. 

What made me tear up most recently was last night at the video store. I heard this little girl of maybe two asking her mom questions, over and over and over. I could see her mom was tired, and so was the little girl. The mom looked like she was just on the verge of being angry, but she stayed calm - I remember feeling like that, too. In the line to pay, the little one held up her arms and said to her mom, "I pick you up", meaning, of course, "hold me, Mommy". Her mom did, planting a bunch of kisses in her soft little neck. Oy vey! Even typing this brings back memories. -Sandyj


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I'm so sorry that you and your mom and your family have to go through this. I'll say prayers for you, too. It's nice to read about so many people who appreciate and love their families - their moms! My mom lives with my husband and I and the girls, and she brings so much to our family. Her sister recently spent a whole month with us, returning last Sunday with my sister to Cape Town, South Africa. We thought she may be in the beginning stages of Alzheimer's as well, but while she was visiting, she had a stroke, and we found out she's had many 'mini' strokes and that was the reason behind the loss of her short term memory. It's sad to see her lose some of her feisty spirit, but I thank God that we have a close family and she is going to be well taken care of.
> 
> What made me tear up most recently was last night at the video store. I heard this little girl of maybe two asking her mom questions, over and over and over. I could see her mom was tired, and so was the little girl. The mom looked like she was just on the verge of being angry, but she stayed calm - I remember feeling like that, too. In the line to pay, the little one held up her arms and said to her mom, "I pick you up", meaning, of course, "hold me, Mommy". Her mom did, planting a bunch of kisses in her soft little neck. Oy vey! Even typing this brings back memories. -Sandyj


Thank you Sandy, I'll pray for your aunt too. I agree that it is wonderful to see that others treasure their mothers and fathers.I love having my mom live right next door...It's something I've always wanted. We had my m-i-l here before my mom and it gave my dh time to spend with her and do things for her..I did the same with my dad when he and mom moved here. I miss him terribly as does mom. But, I believe in life after, so each time I see a himmingbird, and the little thing comes almost up to my face, it's as if my dad is there saying hello...
These little ones are so precious and yes they can ask a million questions, my grandson talks to me the whole time he is with me..But, before he leave to go home, he will come hug me and say hold me Ma... 
What more could we wish for?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow.  I love reading about the love you all have for your mothers.  
Prayer's are being sent to those who need them most.

I cried the other day when I heard that a baluga whale died.


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2005)

You all make me feel ashamed of myself.  Alzeimers is such a terrible thing to deal with.  I hope you continue to be able to deal with it, but if it gets where you can't, the most debilitating thing for the care-giver can be paralyzing guilt.  Don't fall prey to it, everyone has a different level of what they can do, and each Alzeimers victim is different as well.  Some get violent, and then you have to have professional help no matter what.  

My crying was mostly hormonal.  Yes, the Big M.  My husband had a severe allergic reaction and it was touch and go.  As is usual for me, I handled all of it very well.  Then a week or two later I completely broke down and bawled my eyes out ... not worried about him (by then he was healthy as can be), but when I started paying bills and wondering what is going to happen when the ambulance/emergency room bills come in!  Of course I was crying for EVERYTHING that went wrong in the past 6 months (not much, really).


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> You all make me feel ashamed of myself. Alzeimers is such a terrible thing to deal with. I hope you continue to be able to deal with it, but if it gets where you can't, the most debilitating thing for the care-giver can be paralyzing guilt. Don't fall prey to it, everyone has a different level of what they can do, and each Alzeimers victim is different as well. Some get violent, and then you have to have professional help no matter what.
> 
> My crying was mostly hormonal. Yes, the Big M. My husband had a severe allergic reaction and it was touch and go. As is usual for me, I handled all of it very well. Then a week or two later I completely broke down and bawled my eyes out ... not worried about him (by then he was healthy as can be), but when I started paying bills and wondering what is going to happen when the ambulance/emergency room bills come in! Of course I was crying for EVERYTHING that went wrong in the past 6 months (not much, really).


Claire, 
no need to feel ashamed..You know we all rach a point at one time or another where, just, a button coming of our shirt sets off a flood of tears...You reached that point...I did too, but, your up and running and doing well, I am as well..I can handle things just fine, the kids get hurt, I take in get em checked, come home put them to sleep, then an hour later, I'm shaking and in tears...We all handle things in our own way..I would have had a stroke had my dh had anything happen to him..but it would have been later not sooner   I'm just happy you both are okay...
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 21, 2005)

Tonight.  I got an email from my SIL.  She went on and on about her new boyfriend and all sorts of stuff that she's doing this summer while she's off from work, and not once did she ask how we were doing getting ready for the baby, etc.  At the end she made a snide comment about how I better not expect her to be throwing me a baby shower.  I really didn't expect her to but a tiny part of me was hoping that she might because I really don't have anyone else who would.  We have friends, but I'd call them good acquaintances--the type of people who would come if invited but that's as far as it goes.

I feel selfish that this made me so sad.  We're fortunate that my parents are very involved and helping us get ready and that we're able to do a lot on our own, too, but it still hurts and has me feeling sort of lonely.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Tonight. I got an email from my SIL. She went on and on about her new boyfriend and all sorts of stuff that she's doing this summer while she's off from work, and not once did she ask how we were doing getting ready for the baby, etc. At the end she made a snide comment about how I better not expect her to be throwing me a baby shower. I really didn't expect her to but a tiny part of me was hoping that she might because I really don't have anyone else who would. We have friends, but I'd call them good acquaintances--the type of people who would come if invited but that's as far as it goes.
> 
> I feel selfish that this made me so sad. We're fortunate that my parents are very involved and helping us get ready and that we're able to do a lot on our own, too, but it still hurts and has me feeling sort of lonely.


Pa, I'm sorry, please don't feel blue..Sometimes sisters,can be so thoughtless..They get all agog over something and foret what is important in life. Believe me, I know...I to have a sister, who hasn't bee here tosee our som since Christmas..It makes me so angry I could cry..Back to you..I wish I could give you that shower, I did it for both my daughters and I had so much fun   Even tho I can't do much, I do hope your family come through for you..We all need that little nudge that says, Of course I love you silly.. 
So, don't be blue, look down, pat your tummy and tell that precious baby that you love it.  It will tell you back!!!
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

okay guys we're having a baby shower for pa in the cafe.
pa you know if we really could we would without thinking
twice about it


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 21, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> pa you know if we really could we would without thinking twice about it


 
*snif* Aw, middie, that's so sweet.  You have me weepy again, but now I'm smiling!


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm only speaking the truth. don't go weepy on me or i'll start lol


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 21, 2005)

What if I  and  at the same time?  Is that OK?


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

ummm only if i can too lol


----------



## luvs (Jul 21, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Tonight. I got an email from my SIL. She went on and on about her new boyfriend and all sorts of stuff that she's doing this summer while she's off from work, and not once did she ask how we were doing getting ready for the baby, etc. At the end she made a snide comment about how I better not expect her to be throwing me a baby shower. I really didn't expect her to but a tiny part of me was hoping that she might because I really don't have anyone else who would. We have friends, but I'd call them good acquaintances--the type of people who would come if invited but that's as far as it goes.
> 
> I feel selfish that this made me so sad. We're fortunate that my parents are very involved and helping us get ready and that we're able to do a lot on our own, too, but it still hurts and has me feeling sort of lonely.


 
i'll be at the cafe baby shower! 
PA, i don't blame you for being hurt or sad. it's not one bit selfish of you to be sad about your sil not throwing you a shower. this is your first baby and that's a very big deal (all babies are are big deal!) and you deserve a baby shower! 
about it making you sort of lonely, you can come online and talk to us. i hate getting the lonlies; usually i call my friends and see who wants to go out somewhere with me or else i come online. 
can't wait to go pick out the gift i'm bringing to the cafe baby shower middie's throwing for you!


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

just don't get her what i'm getting her okay ??? lol


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2005)

pa mommy, don't sweat the sil. sounds to me like a form of jealousy. you are about to begin the greatest time in your life, so she needed to feel equal by pulling you down.
my sisters offered to throw dw a baby shower, but dw was insistant on letting one of her (stinkin rich but) flaky girlfriends handle it. well, as i predicted, it never came to pass, and it just ended up insulting my family. and i've had to buy EVERYTHING ever since.  

be grateful you have help from your parents. we don't even have that. dw's are gone, and mine are too old to even consider asking. (sometimes it helps you feel better when you see how crappy other's lives are, lol.  )


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 22, 2005)

You will have the worlds biggest baby shower here! Who else has guests from so many countries at their babyshower?  SIL can be awkward, I always wanted one that could become like a sister to me cause I don't have one but it hasn't really happened.
Does the baby have any toy kangaroos yet??


----------



## luvs (Jul 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> just don't get her what i'm getting her okay ??? lol


 
i saw a cute pink-and-green onsie with stripes on it and the matching hat and booties at baby GAP. that's what i'm getting for her. but don't say anything to PA. i want it to be a surprise. what are you getting her?
(i seriously love baby GAP. each time i go to the regular GAP i have to stop at the baby GAP and buy my friend's toddler an outfit or two. )


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 22, 2005)

You guys are just too sweet!    Luvs, I didn't read your post so I'll be surprised 

Bucky, you're absolutely right that the SIL is jealous.  That's a good point to keep in mind.  I'm sorry you guys have had a rough time of it but probably, when you look at Bucky Jr., it doesn't matter all that much, huh?!?

Mrs.Mac, I feel the same way you do.  I'm an only child so I always looked forward to having in-laws to make my family bigger and feel like I finally had siblings.  My hubby laughs (in a nice way) when I get sad that my SIL and I aren't closer because he says now I realize what it's really like having siblings!  Guess I'd been having only-child fantisies!

Thanks again guys! {{hugs}}


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

luvs i'm geting her a framed poem which pa can have personalized with the baby's weight, length, birthdate, AND the baby's picture too !!!!!
i'm also going to get her a bouncy seat that vibrates. those things are truly a heaven sent item.

pa you better not read this !!!!!!!!!  
*LOOK AWAY NOW !!!!  *


----------



## tweedee (Jul 23, 2005)

Well a couple of weeks ago as I was rushing through the kitchen I bumped my toe on the leg of one of the kitchen chairs but before I actually started crying I came across with a whole bunch of words that nobody in the house even knew existed.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

That sure does hurt, tweedee.  I call it cussing a blue streak or words that my mother would never let me say without washing my mouth out with soap.  She only used soap once it was awful.  I think I tasted soap for hours.


----------



## BBQ Fish (Jul 23, 2005)

Coughing after back surgery!


----------



## luvs (Jul 24, 2005)

i watched that video 'i miss you daddy' again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 24, 2005)

Im not answering!!!!


----------

